# Horse Trailer Options for 5,000 lb SUV tow



## lcat2510 (10 mo ago)

Hello! I am hoping to find a trailering option to purchase down the road for my 16h 1000 lb thoroughbred. I currently have a Subaru Ascent with a 5k towing capacity package, and am really hoping to find a safe option to be able to trailer my horse. I saw that solo trailers were a thing, but I couldn't find anything but Brenderups which are hard to come by these days as they aren't being imported to the states it seems. I would be happy with a two horse trailer as well as long as it fits my guy (skinny thoroughbred) and is safe for him. A second slot as long as it's safe to tow, and hey I wouldn't say no to a bonus slot. Just worried about hitting a tow limit, has anyone had any experience with towing with a lighter tow capacity and two horse trailer? Or have any tips on current solo trailer options?


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Are you sure that your specific vehicle can tow up to 5,000 pounds? You should be able to confirm this by searching the VIN, or there may be a sticker in the column of your front door that specifies your car's towing ability. Individual vehicles vary, even though the vehicle, as a class, might be able to haul up to 5,000 pounds. 

Also, is that 5,000 pounds deadweight, or will it require a weight distributing hitch? That information might be found on the hitch itself (the part connected to the car). For comparison, I drive a F250 with towing package, and my truck is only rate up to 5k pounds without the weight distribution hitch. Also, I don't know if SUVs have this, but be aware of the tongue weight of the trailer and your vehicle's payload. 

Also, a good rule of thumb is that, when hauling horses, you should aim to not exceed 85% of your vehicle's towing capacity. The actual towing capacity of your particular vehicle, like I said, not the maximum possible it can tow.

In my experience, a two-horse trailer is going to weigh between 3k and 3.5 pounds, probably closer to 3k. Then you get your 1k horse in it, and you're at 4k pounds. Plus hay, tack, etc. You are close to maxed out, even assuming your specific vehicle can handle up to 5k pounds. I wouldn't want to haul a trailer with your SUV in the rain, or wind, or up or down hills. But that's just me -- I am a very cautious person.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Just remember when choosing a rig to tow with, it's not the going, it's the stopping. You absolutely MUST have rig enough to stop what you are pulling.


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

We have both a Brenderup Solo and a Brenderup Horseliner 2 horse. The Solo is about as wide as a mid size SUV and the Horseliner is the width of a full size truck. I've never felt either was unstable on the highway. Brenderups are light weight and very well balanced so they tow exceptionally well. They also have built in inertia brakes which don't require external brake controllers. The Solo is surprisingly spacious while the Horseliner would be best for a horse 16hh or under and no more than medium build. I have no reason to believe they are unsafe in normal operation. In an accident I have no idea if they would fare better or worse than steel or aluminum. I also have a 20' Eby aluminum goose neck stock trailer but if I'm only hauling 1 or 2 horses I'll take one of the Brenderups because they are so easy to tow.

Now the bad: 1) they are no longer made and sold in the USA so some specialty parts may be hard to get. 2) the plywood construction is subject to rot. Check carefully where the escape door is cut into the front panel and where the ramp hardware is attached to the back panels. Rot is not the end of the world as it's wood and it's a relatively easy to fix with normal carpentry skills.

If I remember right both trailers weight between 1600-1700 pounds. The Solo is a little more upscale with a steel liner inside, rubber floor mats, and shock absorbers at each wheel so that is why is weights almost as much as the larger trailer. 

Here's towing info on your car. Subaru Ascent Towing Capacity Resource (2019-2020) All you have to do is verify that your car has the transmission air cooler. You won't need a wieght distribution hitch as the Brenderups are so well balanced and do not place a lot of weight on the trailer tongue. 

It looks like your current choice in ultra light European trailers would be a Bockmann. Böckmann North America | German Horse Trailers – Distributor for Canada & USA Here's a used one but it seems pricey 2016 Boeckmann Big Master - For 2 horses to 18H. Easy to Tow!

I've taken the Solo on a 300 mile trip pulled by my wife's Acura MDX. Some highways had 75 mph speed limits but I was more comfortable driving 65-70 mph. Mileage empty or loaded was around 13 mpg when normal mileage for the MDX is 19 mpg. Never felt much difference loaded or empty but there is a lot of wind resistence. On a later 400 mile trip I took my 2500 pickup as mileage wasn't much worse and I felt more comfortable driving a posted speeds on the interstates. 

Many HF posters will swear up and down that you need a 3/4 ton or larger diesel pickup to pull horse trailer. That's great if you have a large budget and maybe a second more economical vehicle for the 90% + time when you aren't towing. What you need most to tow a horse is common sense.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I find it interesting @RMH that you said you towed the same trailer with your wifes smaller SUV, but felt more comfortable doing nearly identical speeds but driving a 2500 series truck...

What you choose to tow with @lcat2510 is _your_ business...
I will say though you will have a better ride for horse & human the longer your tow vehicle wheelbase is...fact.
I will also say that no matter what manufacturer or vehicle all those "tests" to find weight limits are done with a dead load, stagnant weight, *not* a live load of animals....fact. Allowance of extra capability of your tow vehicle to handle the load towed_* is*_ smart.
Your vehicle appears very similar sized to a Ford Edge....a bit smaller actually.
I hope the trailering hitch is frame mounted not the 2-bolt bumper thing many vehicles have...that just makes me nuts with worry honestly.
I will never tow my horses in a trailer not towed by a full-framed vehicle with a adequate frame mounted hitch, proper receiver and ball matching weight classification or better rated..and must have proper working trailer brakes.

I'm a die-hard and even though several members speak glowingly of Brenderups, their construction to me is very questionable to withstand the impacts of American cars and trucks and the heft our vehicles have that foreign vehicles _do not._..there _is_ a difference and my animals I try to protect the best I can and that is not in a wooden sided trailer or similar.
A _similar_ made vehicle exists overseas does not make it the same standards as American/Canadian vehicle safety standards needing to be met so don't compare "this pulls it overseas..."
From what I have researched, seen and driven foreign cars in overseas countries are not the same as those made on the North American continent for use here....

A simple 2-horse trailer made of metal, steel or aluminum, no dressing room or extra anything is going to take your vehicle near its limit when you put a 16 hand, nearer 1200 pound horse in it....unless you have weighed your horse on a truck scale I think you are underestimating that animals weight. Do not forget you need to add the additional weight of tack, and any extras you plan to take with you..
I would _not_ purchase a 1-horse trailer either, it doesn't save you enough to make up the difference and you will miss what the balance of a 2-horse offers towing with what you are contemplating.
Forget trailering more than just your one horse with that tow vehicle..._just forget it._
Because people do does not make it safe or in your animals best interest...

As said, the decision is yours to make and to live with with anything that goes well or problem plagued...you own the bills and issues to right the damages of excessive wear and tear to your vehicle maxed towing can have occur...
There is a lot more to saying my vehicle states I can....do the research of what is used for those tests...then think of what it is in that trailer towed.
My best wishes for finding a trailer within the safe limits of your vehicles capabilities when loaded with your current horse.
🐴.... _ jmo..._


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No way, no how, would I ever tow a horse trailer with precious live cargo with an SUV. Just a matter of time before a disaster will occur. My horses are just too valuable to me.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

An acquaintance towed a two horse behind his Subaru SUV. He had a 900 lb horse inside and tack. Going down a hill, the trailer overpowered the SUV because of the short wheelbase and relative vehicle weights. He couldn't slow down, and the trailer was pushing the vehicle. Thankfully he didn't wreck, but he said it was terrifying. He went home and bought a big pickup.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

If you have ever wondered about your rig's ability to stop something, one trip down "The Grapevine" will cure you of that. 
Semis are using the runaway truck ramps several times a month. 
Getting a rig to pull something is easy. Getting that is enough to stop it is another.


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes, I said I was on highways with 75 mph speed limits. It's not fun driving on these highways going 5-10 mph under the speed limit in heavy traffic when most were going 5-10 mph above the posted speed limit. 55 mph is the max speed limit in my immediate area and I am very comfortable with the SUV pulling the Brenderup Solo in these conditions. I should also say my area is relatively flat. My opinion may be different in an area with hills. Back to common sense, know your conditions, know your equipment, and know your abilities. A large truck makes up for poor conditions, poor maintenance, lack of ability, or lack of common sense. 

Either of my Brenderups is under 1700lb empty plus a 1000lb horse equals 2700lb plus not over 300lb of tack and you're at 3000lb max which is just 60% of the original poster's SUV towing capacity. Put as much tack as you can in the SUV to minimize trailer weight. That's a pretty good safety margin, probably better than many HF members who have large trailers and pickups, and better than my pickup when I'm pulling my stock trailer loaded with cattle .Even if she got crazy and hauled a friend's 1000lb horse along with her's she'd only be at 4000lb or 80% of her SUV's towing capacity.

There are horse trailers suitable to be pulled safely with an SUV.


----------



## lcat2510 (10 mo ago)

gottatrot said:


> An acquaintance towed a two horse behind his Subaru SUV. He had a 900 lb horse inside and tack. Going down a hill, the trailer overpowered the SUV because of the short wheelbase and relative vehicle weights. He couldn't slow down, and the trailer was pushing the vehicle. Thankfully he didn't wreck, but he said it was terrifying. He went home and bought a big pickup.


What KIND of Subaru SUV? The Ascents are a different monster than the outbacks.


----------



## lcat2510 (10 mo ago)

lcat2510 said:


> What KIND of Subaru SUV? The Ascents are a different monster than the outbacks.


Also, I may be wrong but I'm pretty sure Brenderups have a brake system


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

Lcat2510, you're not wrong. They have a mechanical inertia brake system. The harder the trailer pushes against the towed vehicle the harder the brakes are applied. It works pretty well, probably better than the more common electric brake systems found on most trailers which depend on a properly adjusted brake controller and wires to conduct the electrical signal. If you've ever had a trailer light out that was more than a burned out bulb the same thing can happen to electric brakes and it wouldn't be as easy to determine when one or more brakes weren't working.


----------



## Abb22 (Jan 13, 2022)

I would look really hard for a European trailer. I spent nine months in Germany and, was horrified to see the families daily driver pulling horse trailers. I became used to it and now plan on getting one when my current trailer is sold. It’s such an U.S. American thing to feel like you have to have a massive truck. After seeing how well these horses load/travel and how the vehicles handle these light trailers, I’m convinced. Mind you the roads are much curvier, smaller, and have more switchbacks and hills/mountains. These horses are generally much larger than your TB. The rig HAS to handle well.

The French brands were common. They are a little pricy here but, you’ll save so much gas money, and it’s still cheaper than buying a loud F250. European trailers have different and better breaking systems. Freak accidents happen, but most of the time it’s negligence.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

RMH said:


> If you've ever had a trailer light out that was more than a burned out bulb the same thing can happen to electric brakes and it wouldn't be as easy to determine when one or more brakes weren't working.


I think my truck would tell me if that happened. It told me when there was a fault with one of the lights. Another reason for using a vehicle that's built for the job.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

If you want to tow with a SUV or even a sedan, then you need to get a trailer that was built for such. Most European built trailers will fit that bill. When I was still living in Switzerland, pickup trucks were not a common sight, and if they were around, then not for hauling horse trailers... Well, with gas prices of $10/gal one looks at more fuel-efficient alternatives  But I am sure most people agree that Switzerland is far from short on steep, narrow roads 

However, I would like to add a caveat: Conditions for hauling differ also quite a bit between the US and let's say Switzerland. First of all, maximum speed for anything towing a trailer (this includes semis as well) is 50 mph there. Including on interstates. Period. And thanks to frequent speeding traps (and getting the hefty bill sent home), people actually adhere to the max speed. This means there will be no huge semis whipping by at 90 mph... And maybe it is just my neck of the woods where I live now, but the narrow, Alpine roads where I used to live, were in better condition than our interstate here...

The short of that rambling: I think it can be done safely, but you have to be mindful and careful. But that applies to hauling anyway...


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

lcat2510 said:


> What KIND of Subaru SUV? The Ascents are a different monster than the outbacks.


I'm not sure what model it was. A rule of thumb I've read is to make sure your wheelbase is no shorter than 120 inches for stability. I remember that the SUV wheelbase was shorter than that by a few inches. 

Looking at the tongue weight on the Ascent, it looks like the one that can haul 5,000 lbs has a tongue weight limit of only 500 lbs. That is important because it might mean you would be limited to a Brenderup. A typical two horse trailer has a tongue weight of 10-15% of the loaded weight. So if you had a 3,000 lb two horse trailer, put a 1,000 lb horse in it, no hay or tack, that would be about 4,000 lbs. Sounds fine, right? 400 lbs. Except the weight inside the car or truck is included in the tongue weight. So if you put more than 100 lbs of people and gear inside the car, you exceed the tongue weight. Basically any two horse trailer will exceed the tongue weight if anything is inside the car.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Twice, because of lack of suitable truck at the time, I hauled a horse with our Jeep Cherokee using my old two horse steel trailer.

Both trips were an hours drive or less one way on paved highway (once off our farm access road) with no major inclines or sharp turns and in good weather. The Jeep is a six cylinder, standard transmission (I don’t know the weight but it is definitely not what I would classify as a large suv and I bet it wouldn’t have much more than 5k towing capacity). The trailer would be around 2,400 lbs (typical weight for the old style straight load with the tiny tack compartment under the manger) with electric brakes on one axle. 

In both of the above instances, I was feeling quite comfortable with the circumstances. However I’ve got to say I’ve upgraded to a 3/4 long box truck and a three horse bumper pull. That makes me feel better if I’ve got a long trip or a trip in less than ideal weather (frequent where I live, alas).

So, from my perspective, if you keep your wits about you and are ever vigilant about the other traffic on the road, and if you’re a low mileage, infrequent user you can probably make your suv work with a two horse aluminum (lighter than a steel one of the same size).

The other thing, while I think of it, is if you’re buying a trailer you would probably want a two horse as they have the best resale value (singular horse trailers not so much at least where I am).

Good luck.


----------

